# Off to WPORV and WKORV



## DavidnRobin (Sep 19, 2009)

Off to WPORV (1st visit) and WKORV - 2 weeks each.  I will post photos and video (w/ the underwater camera), but likely little in terms of a trip report.
Gonna suck going back to work on Oct19...
see ya!  

or should I say 'aloha!'


----------



## Westin5Star (Sep 19, 2009)

Have a great time and I look forward to seeing those pics.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Sep 19, 2009)

have a great time.love your pictures of your last trip.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 19, 2009)

Can you find more info about the taxation increase Maui timeshare owners have coming?


----------



## Transit (Sep 19, 2009)

4 weeks sounds great have fun.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 19, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Can you find more info about the taxation increase Maui timeshare owners have coming?



Cathy - what is it exactly that you want to know?  Maybe we can help.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 19, 2009)

4 weeks??   

Holy moly!  Take me with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I promise to be good.  

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 19, 2009)

SDKath said:


> I promise to be good.
> 
> Katherine



We all know how you spent your week at WKORV, so no one believes you!  :hysterical:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow Guys - this place is fantastic.  Villa 7218 (1Bd) this week (7217 is the LO) - is totally ocean view (front if it werent for the cliffs) - I think they refer to it as the 'hammerhead' part of the building - 2 stories - pays to call 12 months ahead and be 'in the know' as a Tugger - great location unless you need to be close to the main pool.

Our LR/Lanai/Bd has full on Ocean View...

FaceBook is easist for photos and video right now (already posted) - feel free to 'friend' me - a PM (and you are a frequent poster) will get you my FB info.

Jack Johnson on the Bose - perfect.


----------



## heckp (Sep 20, 2009)

Have a great time. Looking forward to your pictures as usual. Hoping that will be our next destination 2011.


----------



## divenski (Sep 20, 2009)

If you have any comments about nearby restaurants, please post when you can. I noticed that some other posters who stayed at WPORV recently thought that the quality and choice of restaurants was more limited than for other parts of Kauai, but this was a surprise to me as I thought the Princeville/Hanalei area has more/better choices, than say the Poipu area, which is less developed.

I was lucky enough to get a trade into WPORV,  , and so need to start making plans.

Also, how would you suggest making a room request? Are all rooms in bldgs 2,3,6,7, good, bldg 5 OK, and 1,4 to be avoided? As an II trade, I know I'll be low on the totem pole, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

TIA


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2009)

divenski said:


> Also, how would you suggest making a room request? Are all rooms in bldgs 2,3,6,7, good, bldg 5 OK, and 1,4 to be avoided? As an II trade, I know I'll be low on the totem pole, but it doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> TIA



Here's the map:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=538068&postcount=4


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 22, 2009)

We haven't been out for meals - eating in so far - mainly because we ate out every night (of course) in Europe and drops loads of money (esp with the ripoff charges by AMEX and VISA for international charges, and crazy high ATM fees - $5 per transaction). Luckliy the rooms were on SPs.

Sucks not having an oven here at WPORV - learning to 'cook' with a convection/microwave oven (which is 2 feet too high for Robin).

There are 6 BBQ areas with 4 BBQs each - some on the cliffs overlooking the ocean.  Also 1 main pool and 2 'plunge' infinity pools with whirlpool hot tubs.

I will post photos at some point.

WiFi (free) is great here - all over the resort.

Walls are a bit thinner than at WKORV.
Robin is glad we bought small tongs... (she just said this)

For people like us (2 adults - no kids travelling with us) - the villas at the end of B3, B6,and B7 are great (2nd floor - they are 3 story buildings except the end are 2 stories).  The bottom floors hace access directly to the outside, but lack privacy (and come with cats and roosters hanging out on them).

They run a excellent operation here - great staff.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2009)

not sure if this has been posted
aerial view of WPORV\
http://www.wizardpub.com/kauai/krwestinprinceville.html

you can see B6, B7, and B3 (left to right facing ocean) - clear to see which units offer ocean views...


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2009)

Good find, David!  I hadn't seen that one before.  Some helpful info. in the resort description, too.

Does the foliage along the cliff still block the views?  I do not understand why they don't trim it back!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2009)

We didn't see a single building or unit that we wouldn't be thrilled to get.  We stayed in building 4, but there is no view of the parking structure; the view is of the ocean and the golf course from all building 4 units.  I loved the resort, walked through it many times, and not a single unit has a bad view.  Even the ones that face "natural Hawaii" on the south are beautiful views, plus there is an infinity pool over there on that side.  They thought of everything, so that no unit is bad.  

Find a bad unit there, and I will be surprised.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 23, 2009)

The only thing WPORV needs is a lazy river. They have enough open area for a soccer match, though.


----------



## Westin5Star (Sep 23, 2009)

Ken555 said:


> The only thing WPORV needs is a lazy river. They have enough open area for a soccer match, though.



I agree.  They could assess me, raise my dues, and raise my taxes and I would be happy that they added the lazy river.  A good water slide would also be welcome.  DON'T FORGET THE SWIM UP BAR!!!


----------



## lausanne (Sep 23, 2009)

*foreign transaction fees*

We're going to Princeville next March for the first time.  I also wasn't thrilled with those tiny ovens, since we have 2 small kids and will dine in a lot, but will manage. 

BTW, David, you mentioned the credit card overseas charges. Try Capital One.  They have been - at least til recently - the ONLY credit card that did not charge those crazy transaction fees.


----------



## bward (Sep 24, 2009)

We were in Building 2 at WPORV (owners of SVV, but II exchange), and I can tell you it was a great location.

The best? No. 

But I wouldn't say it's to be avoided.

We had a 2BR lock off. Our lanai overlooked the grilling area. The grounds are very well kept. The foliage is lush. 

We found it convenient to the parking lot, which was to the right of the grills, and to the pool area. Not to mention, to the grills! 

Very quiet, and very nice. 

bward

This is the view we had.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 25, 2009)

Figured out how to get photos/videos off of my iPhone (duh...)
Now to get some of them to PhotoBucket and YouTube

bummed that my new Olympus Stylus Tough failed - arrrrrgggggg 
hopefully the photos/videos on the card are fine - but was looking forward to underwater video


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 25, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> bummed that my new Olympus Stylus Tough failed - arrrrrgggggg
> hopefully the photos/videos on the card are fine - but was looking forward to underwater video



Wow, it failed? What happened? I was about to buy one of those...very curious to hear details.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 25, 2009)

no problem with it thru Europe - and in pool (practicing) at WPORV - then tried it during snorkling at 'Anini (calm) came out and it had a display message 'close battery/card compartment' and it will not go away no matter what.  Followed instructions to clean - and still message appears.  Now it does not turn on.

It did not get water inside.

I am bummed - plus I hate dealing with these types of things (having to send in for repair)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 27, 2009)

If you are going to get a studio at WPORV - try and get 7217... (on corner - 3 small windows on the side and a large one on the back looking at the mountains - about 100 sqft extra due to the design).  Very nice - we are extremely happy.  At first got the center studio because it was clean first (around 1PM) - after realizing this - I told them I was okay to wait and get the corner studio - and they made the change. At first it didn't seem like the desk people could make changes, but they could. Glad I asked.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 27, 2009)

Soft opening for St Regis-Princeville yesterday (Sat 9/26) - very elegant w/incredible views.  They are running at hourly shuttle from WPORV (stopped the one running to Anini Beach) - 6 1/2 minutes between the 2 lobby entrances (about 2 miles). Cost $15 to park at the St Regis.  Very little beach access parking for public.

Beach access is easy (very nice beach) - we were told we could use the pool w/ towel offer even (very few people there) by the SR staff (we were just passing thru) - you need to bring WPORV towels.

The workout room at WPORV is nicer (IMO) - nice to have some privileges there - especially inside hotel beach access (but need to be covered-up - of course)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 27, 2009)

Ocean view from LR 7218 WPORV


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 27, 2009)

View1 from lanai (7218)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 27, 2009)

View2 from lanai (7218)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 27, 2009)

WPORV 7218 LR 360 video
let's see how this comes across (video w/ iPhone -> PhotoBucket)
nope YouTube works better
...it works but sends user to my PB account - will post from YouTube instead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQnSW92Qki4


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2009)

It works!  But you should have talked a little louder...   

Ask someone why they don't trim those trees and bushes that block the view!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 27, 2009)

and...
WPORV Sunrise (from outside our villa)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY70SaGDfvU


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 28, 2009)

and for fun... (Robin at Anini Beach {TV on the Radio - 'Golden Age'})
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN4_aATu05k


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2009)

David - what beach was that video shot on?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 28, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> David - what beach was that video shot on?



corrected above (I thought it was in the video title) - Anini Beach right down from WPORV (but we drove the 2nd time...)


----------



## sherilah (Sep 28, 2009)

We will be going to WKORVN October 19-23.  Will you still be there???

Sheri


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 28, 2009)

sherilah said:


> We will be going to WKORVN October 19-23.  Will you still be there???
> 
> Sheri



No we are there from Sat 10/3 - 10/17


----------



## MON2REY (Sep 28, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> then tried it during snorkling at 'Anini (calm) came out and it had a display message 'close battery/card compartment' and it will not go away no matter what.  Followed instructions to clean - and still message appears.  Now it does not turn on.
> 
> It did not get water inside.
> 
> I am bummed - plus I hate dealing with these types of things (having to send in for repair)



Last year I got the exact same error message on my SW770.  Fortunately it was the next to last day we were at WKORVN.  I was able to download the photos that I had taken that were still on the card but I was never able to get the camera to work again.  I assume I must not have closed the battery compartment completely; there was signs of moisture in the space.  When we got home I ordered the 8000; can't live without the camera while snorkeling.  Hopefully I'll have better luck with this one.


----------



## Politico (Oct 14, 2009)

At WKORV (for the first time) now until Saturday through Staroptions reservation. Having a blast with my fiancee.  Weather has been great. We have Ocean view 1 bedroom premium in Building 2, which has excellent view of the ocean. We couldn't have asked for better.

Bummer to hear about DavidnRobins camera breaking down. We have the same one, and this is the first trip using it in the water. 

One question, maybe DavidnRobin can address. When we checked in the fornt desk attendant told us that the resort is totally full, but I have noticed that alot of the pool chairs are empty and it doesn't feel crowded. Is it really fully booked? (not that I mind; we like the peace and serenity).


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 14, 2009)

Politico said:


> One question, maybe DavidnRobin can address. When we checked in the fornt desk attendant told us that the resort is totally full, but I have noticed that alot of the pool chairs are empty and it doesn't feel crowded. Is it really fully booked? (not that I mind; we like the peace and serenity).



You are asking the $100,000 question. :rofl: 

I've yet to stay at any of our TS's and thought they were "booked up". 

SBP was not as busy as I thought it would be over July 4th this year. 

I could give examples of our DVC visits where I think we may have been the only ones in a building or on a floor. And I'm tied to the school schedule! 

I don't know if people just sit around in there rooms?  Kind of silly if you are in HI or at the beach imho.

I know both LisaRex and Davidandrobin have both made those comments about WSJ. Noticing no activity around a few villas.

 Or is it just SOP for resort staff to say they are full.


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 14, 2009)

I think what happens at WKORV is that they sometimes take a couple of floors or a whole building and close them for maintenance/refurbishing. When they do this, they don't count those rooms when determining they are "full". Full, in this context, means all the rooms that are available for use are occupied, but it could be that a whole building is out of commission! Thus you don't see that many people around the pool.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 14, 2009)

emuyshondt said:


> I think what happens at WKORV is that they sometimes take a couple of floors or a whole building and close them for maintenance/refurbishing. When they do this, they don't count those rooms when determining they are "full". Full, in this context, means all the rooms that are available for use are occupied, but it could be that a whole building is out of commission! Thus you don't see that many people around the pool.



WKORV-N seemed pretty empty the second week of July '08, which is a really high demand index.  For instance, we never had an issue getting 8 lounge chairs together and never had to wait at the restaurant/bar. WKORV-N is too young to have rooms closed off for repair/maintenance. 

There are tons of rentals listed on Redweek that have not been rented.  I wonder if folks booked high demand weeks with the hopes of renting them out, then let them sit empty when they couldn't find renters... 

As far as WSJ goes, the entire place seemed rather deserted, IMO.  Once again, absolutely no issue getting lounge chairs together or waiting for a seat at the restaurant.   Since James1975 has assured me that Starwood is not pulling shenanigans by holding SVN inventory back (in order to rent out for top $$$s), I can only opine that the owners pay the MFs and then let their week sit empty for whatever reason.  FWIW, 90% of the people we talked to were professionals (doctors, stock brokers, etc.) from the East Coast/Midwest U.S.   So maybe they're wealthy enough not to care about the MFs going to waste. 

Another point: a friend of mine bought a TS three years ago.   Her MFs are minimal compared to mine, less than $1000.  She's used it only once because she waits too long to reserve her week and then there's nothing available when her grandson can travel.   So there are definitely people out there who buy TSs and then let them sit empty. Go figure.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 14, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> WKORV-N seemed pretty empty the second week of July '08, which is a really high demand index.  For instance, we never had an issue getting 8 lounge chairs together and never had to wait at the restaurant/bar. WKORV-N is too young to have rooms closed off for repair/maintenance.
> 
> There are tons of rentals listed on Redweek that have not been rented.  I wonder if folks booked high demand weeks with the hopes of renting them out, then let them sit empty when they couldn't find renters...
> 
> ...




Sounds like some people I met at our local Y, Marriott owners who couldn't get reservations ever, according to them. I asked where they owned, I think it was Canyon Villas out in PHX area and they would call in November for a March week! 


I think this conversation was in early March, and told them just for the fun of it, call and see if you can book something 12 months out. Ran into them again about a month later and they finally got a reservation.  They want to sell it, because who can make plans 12 months out! :hysterical:. 

That's when I  and asked why they bought, they only thought the salesperson was bs'ing about booking at 12 months out. 


I'm leaving Monday on a solo trip to WDW for the Epcot Food & Wine festival. Reason #1 to save 12 banked DVC points that were not going to be used by 9/30/09!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2009)

Politico said:


> At WKORV (for the first time) now until Saturday through Staroptions reservation. Having a blast with my fiancee.  Weather has been great. We have Ocean view 1 bedroom premium in Building 2, which has excellent view of the ocean. We couldn't have asked for better.
> 
> Bummer to hear about DavidnRobins camera breaking down. We have the same one, and this is the first trip using it in the water.
> 
> One question, maybe DavidnRobin can address. When we checked in the fornt desk attendant told us that the resort is totally full, but I have noticed that alot of the pool chairs are empty and it doesn't feel crowded. Is it really fully booked? (not that I mind; we like the peace and serenity).



Just saw this...
Definitely not full even with villas closed for remodelling - I would estimate about 80% of available villas are occupied.

Hope you are enjoying your stay - we are - we love the lack of trade winds as long as you are close to water - better snorkling


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 17, 2009)

I will try and post more later (packing up now) - incl photos. Overall, what great stays - almost perfect weather for the last 4 weeks - it is really going to be tough to be back at work Monday after 8 weeks off...

If you are going to be in the back half of B3 - try and stay on the south side (odd number rooms) because of the noise and smells from the pool bar (not really a big issue, but annoying at times to be on the lanai or having sliding glass door open).


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 17, 2009)

Did you mean the back side of B3? Those are the rooms over the pool bar. I generally like the south rooms in the higher floors of  that building because you have more expansive views towards back rock and the mountains and less noise than if you are facing towards the pool.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 17, 2009)

*Very Clueless Here.*

So much so that to me WPORV & WKORV sound like radio stations. 

Not only that WSJ sounds like a newspaper. 

Obviously I'm spending too little time on TUG-BBS & too much time elsewhere on the Internet. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 17, 2009)

emuyshondt said:


> Did you mean the back side of B3? Those are the rooms over the pool bar. I generally like the south rooms in the higher floors of  that building because you have more expansive views towards back rock and the mountains and less noise than if you are facing towards the pool.



Yes - I meant B3 - I corrected above post

We prefer the south side of B2 and B3 (OV villas) - because it gets sun - and can see sunsets from lanai.

btw - B3 has been remodeled - B2 has not (yet).

The pool view has both upside and downside - we are usually in OF (current villa in back pool corner (solo 1Bd villa) of B3 is a SVN exchange.

The solo 1Bd villas have extra space due to exclusive foyer area (~50sqft) - the corner 1Bd villas have window on side (behind couch).


----------



## Maui_ed (Oct 21, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> So much so that to me WPORV & WKORV sound like radio stations.
> 
> Not only that WSJ sounds like a newspaper.
> 
> ...


:hysterical: I love it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 25, 2009)

*Video: on beach in front of WKORV*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhs9I1xWKng


----------



## sherilah (Oct 26, 2009)

We just got back from WKORVN and loved it!  We were in a 2 bedroom lockout in building 6, on the 6th floor, dead center.  They said the resort was 70 to 80% full...it seemed crowed, but not in an annoying way.  The staff were very friendly and accommodating.  

We were very happy with the north property....I actually thought we would have spent most of the time at the south pool, but we were mostly hanging out at the north pool.  (The water temp seemed warmer!)  Our son LOVED the kid's pirate pool!  The snorkeling was great....saw many colorful fish, more than when we stayed at the Sheraton.  

We were happy that we were in the 2bdrm lockout, since our son and MIL were with us.  The extra space was well worth the extra points.  

I have one AMAZING restaurant recommendation.  On our last night, we ate at a place called Merriman's.  It was absolutely delicious......5 Star all the way!  

We did not do the owner's update....I would have, but my husband wasn't interested.  

Had a great massage but a male therapist named Leven.  I highly recommend him, and I'm very picky!!!  

We are already thinking about our next adventure.....possibly Atlantis in July....

Sheri


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2009)

Sheri - I am so glad timesharing is working out for you!

Atlantis is a MUCH harder exchange - you want to start calling at 8:59 am ET  at 8 mos. out and keep calling every day until you get something.  If you are open to a wide range of dates, it will help.


----------



## sherilah (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Denise!  Yes, we are really enjoying the timesharing experience.  It's so much fun, hanging out by the pool, talking to other owners.  It's such an easy way to meet people.  So far, every single owner I've met is extremely happy, whether it be in Cancun, Palm Springs, or Hawaii.  It's refreshing to hear.  

Do you think there was anything major that we missed by not going on the owner's update?  They said that Starwood has changed a few things that we would want to know about.  Any clue as to what they were talking about?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2009)

sherilah said:


> Do you think there was anything major that we missed by not going on the owner's update?  They said that Starwood has changed a few things that we would want to know about.  Any clue as to what they were talking about?



All you missed was a high pressure sales presentation.  The changes are with the way you deposit with II.  In your case, with an ownership in the SVN, you can no longer put in a request exchange with II (request first) and hold an existing exchange at your home resort.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 26, 2009)

sherilah said:


> We just got back from WKORVN and loved it!  We were in a 2 bedroom lockout in building 6, on the 6th floor, dead center.  They said the resort was 70 to 80% full...it seemed crowed, but not in an annoying way.  The staff were very friendly and accommodating.
> 
> We were very happy with the north property....I actually thought we would have spent most of the time at the south pool, but we were mostly hanging out at the north pool.  (The water temp seemed warmer!)  Our son LOVED the kid's pirate pool!  The snorkeling was great....saw many colorful fish, more than when we stayed at the Sheraton.
> 
> ...



Funny - I heard people say just the opposite about the pool temps, but I did not go to the north pool - heck, we barely made it to the north resort (lol).  We actually do not use the pool that often and prefer the ocean.

Merrimans is great (next to Kapalua beach - where we were married) - and took the folks who did our ceremony there last year - of course it is very expensive. This year - in 2 weeks - we only went out to 3 dinners (Roys, Outback BBQ, and Sensei) - saved a lot of money by cooking at the resort...

I thought the north section seemed to have way more occupancy than the south as far as villa went (a lot of the south was being remodeled) - neither seemd crowded.

We also meant a lot of happy Owners and exchangers (ourselves included).

Sadly - they are allowing children (no age limit) into the hot tubs...
The hot tubs at WPORV were much much hotter than WKORV - and children prohibited.

We/I saw a spotted eagle ray, manta ray, 3 different turtles, octopus, moray eel, and tons of fish of course.

On the Owner Update front - we passed - didn't seem worth the 4500 SPs for arguing.  Glad I never depended on II in my TS purchases.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 26, 2009)

*More WKORV Videos (OF Dlx Villa Lanai Sunset)*

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlMYXKHVvgY

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlMYXKHVvgY

Part 3 (long full sunset)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeCwJbWhR7M


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 26, 2009)

*WKORV OF Dlx Villa walk-around*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CruZeBV3fZU

I really should do these before the villa gets messy - mostly views from windows and sliding glass doors

Can you tell we are addicted to sunsets? Our first night at WKORV was one of the nicests sunsets
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0hljr_OjrY


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 3, 2009)

I was able to savage the photos off of the Olympus Stylus Tough - so I will be able to post photos of WPORV before the camera failed...
{once I get enough time to download}


----------



## gregb (Nov 3, 2009)

David,

Let us know what happens with the camera.  Up until the failure, you have been a very good customer testimonial for it.  And we would like to know how it turns out.

Thanks,

Greg

PS.  So back to work now huh?  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 3, 2009)

gregb said:


> David,
> 
> Let us know what happens with the camera.  Up until the failure, you have been a very good customer testimonial for it.  And we would like to know how it turns out.
> 
> ...



Since it is still under warranty - I will send it in to get fixed.  I will post an update - it took great photos and videos up until the time it malfuctioned.

So far - Olympus has made it easy to return for warranty repair - we shall see how that goes.

Yep - back to work after a wonderful 8 weeks off - add in the 2 week in STJ and our upcoming holiday break - that is 11 weeks of paid time-off in 2009 - not bad (once in a lifetime) - glad I started planning for it in 2007 (when we bought the EOY odd WPORV) and paid for the Europe hotels with SPs - as it was costly enough as it was.


----------

